# Planted+ 24/7 Club: Knowledge Exchange & Photos!



## agro

Few of us in NYC had it for a week+. Pretty impressed with the lighting and I wasn't at first. I just wanted a planted+ or 2 but amazon had this version a bit cheaper. Bought the Sat+ Pro for more than double the price because I couldn't wait, then lfs brought in a few and it's replacing the sat+pro.

Indeed a good fixture for the price :3.


----------



## kimchilee

banners looks cool!


----------



## brooksie321

Looking good B, amazon says mine has shipped so hopefully I'll be posting back shortly


----------



## ichy

agro said:


> Few of us in NYC had it for a week+. Pretty impressed with the lighting and I wasn't at first. I just wanted a planted+ or 2 but amazon had this version a bit cheaper. Bought the Sat+ Pro for more than double the price because I couldn't wait, then lfs brought in a few and it's replacing the sat+pro.
> 
> Indeed a good fixture for the price :3.


what changed your mind? Tell us more as we wait!


----------



## morfeeis

To all of you that have one or have one on the way, i hate you.

sincerely yours; waiting on an amazon preorder guy.....


----------



## sindy777

I'm with Morfeeis.. Still waiting on mine to be on its way... I'm so anxious!!!!


----------



## mattinmd

I've obviously got one, I've been putting up some test and measurement data on the 24/7 cycle... 

Rather than reposting, here's a few key links (all my testing is on the 30" model):

Graph of the 24/7 cycle PAR over time (at 7.5", but that gives 100 PAR peak so you can percentage scale it to whatever depth you want):
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showpost.php?p=7839081&postcount=209

Some PAR measurements of max at various depths:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=7844001&highlight=#post7844001

Power measurements:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showpost.php?p=7833057&postcount=205

And remote codes for DIY arduino folks:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=864489


----------



## HolyAngel

Well... I just preordered it on amazon. after looking over all the led lights for the last week, it really seems like the best choice.. especially for a 29 gallon since they're basically the only company making a 30" light.


----------



## agro

ichy said:


> what changed your mind? Tell us more as we wait!


I wanted the planted+ but new light was coming soon and didn't want to wait. Also recently got a stingray and fell in love with the look and color of it. The real killer is the [censored][censored][censored][censored]ty ir sensor on the plus pro, it does not work well at an angel and you have to be really close with the remote. The 24/7s angel is a lot wider and can easily work at around 30ft while the pluspro barely did 5.


----------



## Brian_Cali77

mattinmd said:


> I've obviously got one, I've been putting up some test and measurement data on the 24/7 cycle...
> 
> Rather than reposting, here's a few key links (all my testing is on the 30" model):
> 
> Graph of the 24/7 cycle PAR over time (at 7.5", but that gives 100 PAR peak so you can percentage scale it to whatever depth you want):
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showpost.php?p=7839081&postcount=209
> 
> Some PAR measurements of max at various depths:
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=7844001&highlight=#post7844001
> 
> Power measurements:
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showpost.php?p=7833057&postcount=205
> 
> And remote codes for DIY arduino folks:
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=864489


Thanks, matt! These are great links, I'll add them to the initial post.


----------



## Brian_Cali77

kimchilee said:


> banners looks cool!


Thank you! Designed them in illustrator.. it was fun! 


brooksie321 said:


> Looking good B, amazon says mine has shipped so hopefully I'll be posting back shortly


Very nice, Brook! Can't wait to see some pics and your thoughts on it.


----------



## Kindafishy

Mine is supposed to be here Tuesday, and since you went to the trouble of making the siggies, I'll add it to mine.

Edit: Except, it's not showing up. This is a little different signature than I've used before, I'll have to figure it out.


----------



## Brian_Cali77

You'll have to use a regular browser, not mobile or the app.


----------



## SDK

Hi All,

Can I ask a quick question of those who have gotten their hands on one of these. I have a lushly planted "low tech" tank with the following specs;

40B
Dual lamp T5HO fixture suspended on legs about 4" above the water surface
EI ferts at about half the dosage with a weekly 50% water change
Daily Excel dosing on the heavy side
Running for over a year. Currently mature and problem free

I am going to be converting this tank over to a Dutch style high tech tank at some point, which leads to my questions...

1- Will the P+247 be able to replace a suspended T5HO fixture and give enough light to a 40B as it is currently set up?

2- When I convert to the Dutch system, will I need to buy a second 24/7 strip, or will one provide high to very high light?

Any insight would be appreciated. I am taking my time with this, so not worried about waiting for the shipping issues to resolve. Even if I need to eventually buy two, the price is still right, and I like the versatility of getting two separate lights. I have been keeping aquariums for over 40 years, and am regularly switching things around, going off on new tangents, etc...

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## mattinmd

So, a 40b is 36" long, and 16" high...

Using a 30" I got 65 PAR at 16" from light-to-sensor in-tank on MAX (hoppy 2015 meter)
Aquarium Co-op tested a 24" model on a 20-high (also 16" high), and got 60 PAR (apogee meter).

In theory a 36" should get you a bit more peak PAR than I got due to overlapping.. Maybe 70?

Of course, all of these are the lower-end to middle-ranges of high light, and also assuming you're using the fixture on MAX all the time. If you're looking for high-to-very-high light, you'd probably need 2 of them, or 1 combined with some other light.


----------



## SDK

Matt- Thanks for confirming for me.

It sounds like one strip will be more than enough light for the current setup to the point where I will need to tone it down a bit, which is fine. Adding a second strip when I'm ready will give me lots of combo options and all of the light I could possibly need.

Assuming these lights last for a decent period of time, Finnex is really onto something good here. Great price point vs. output and features...


----------



## 10planted

mattinmd said:


> So, a 40b is 36" long, and 16" high...
> 
> Using a 30" I got 65 PAR at 16" from light-to-sensor in-tank on MAX (hoppy 2015 meter)
> Aquarium Co-op tested a 24" model on a 20-high (also 16" high), and got 60 PAR (apogee meter).
> 
> In theory a 36" should get you a bit more peak PAR than I got due to overlapping.. Maybe 70?
> 
> Of course, all of these are the lower-end to middle-ranges of high light, and also assuming you're using the fixture on MAX all the time. If you're looking for high-to-very-high light, you'd probably need 2 of them, or 1 combined with some other light.



If using the 24/7 feature on a 10 gallon tank, would this get me to at least med-light? I've looked at your graph of the light ramping, and it's only around max for like an hour, and then sharply drops off.


----------



## bigQfan

I preordered beginning of May. I just got my delivery estimate updated, June 19-August 1st.
I'm not sure I can hold out that long


----------



## Hetzer

bigQfan said:


> I preordered beginning of May. I just got my delivery estimate updated, June 19-August 1st.
> I'm not sure I can hold out that long


same here, ordered a 48 and 36 may 4th. guess not early enough :icon_frow


----------



## mattinmd

exv152 said:


> Agreed. I was holding out for this fixture hoping to replace some T5HOs on a deeper tank, only to be disappointed to learn the max intensity can’t be programmed for the whole photoperiod, and the highest PAR it will put out is sill too low at 18-21”, my target range.


Yeah, nothing to be done about it not being bright enough for your use.

As for the programing, well, you always have the option of using it as a normal lighting fixture with a wall-plug timer. 

The 24/7 does remember what you had it set to when you cut the power off, so this at least gives you the ability to use it as a one-setting dimmable fixture. Program up your own favorite setting into "M1", then put it into "M1", and put it on a timer. 

It isn't a perfect solution, but given the price point, not a bad one... it is more than a non-pro version Sat+ offers in terms of brightness, and at that point very similar feature wise.


----------



## sindy777

So based on the opinions of those that already have this light in hand, should I continue waiting or just go with something else. I got notice that I won't get my light until june17-july28.... I'm eager to add more plants and fish to my tank and I just need to know if it's worth the wait/money?


----------



## Hetzer

Hi Sindy, I just received a revised eta on my two 24/7 fixtures ( 48" and 36") for june 5th, hopefully you will get one also


----------



## mattinmd

sindy777 said:


> So based on the opinions of those that already have this light in hand, should I continue waiting or just go with something else. I got notice that I won't get my light until june17-july28.... I'm eager to add more plants and fish to my tank and I just need to know if it's worth the wait/money?


Well, that depends if adding the 24/7 will do what you expect of it...

One thing I've learned, is that a lot of folks have some deep misconceptions about this light...

So:
1) what do you have now, tank/light wise?
2) what plants are you wanting to add?
3) why do you think you can't add them with your current setup?

These questions should at least give us enough background to say if the 24/7 is a good fit for your needs or not, which will give us at least a basic "should you even buy it" threshold...


----------



## sindy777

I currently have the lights that came with my tank which are soooooooo dim.. They are two 14" (I think) t8 bulbs and it's definitely not enough since I have a 55 gallon that's 48" long so are lots of shadows even with a reflector. I want this light for low/medium light plants which I think will do the trick and I'm afraid if I add more plants to my existing tank with the lights I have that it would not be enough and that my plants will suffer. 
Thanks for the feed back. Let me know what you guys think. 

I hope so too.  At least before I call it quits. Haha


----------



## sindy777

Woo!!!! I got an email saying it will be here Monday!!! I'm glad because I was ready to give up, no turning back now. I'M PUMPED!!! Now the fish and plants hunt begins!!!


----------



## Hetzer

Just got my 48" literally minutes ago, one end of factory box ripped open and no remote control, I am seriously bummed.


----------



## HolyAngel

Hetzer said:


> Just got my 48" literally minutes ago, one end of factory box ripped open and no remote control, I am seriously bummed.


That *super* sucks!! Did you get it from amazon? They should at least replace it for you.. Sucks to have to wait again though  if you had an arduino and parts and whatnot I'd say you could just use that as the remote, the remote codes have been posted already.. but still not the same.. Hope good news for you soon ^^


----------



## HolyAngel

As an aside for the club here, I got my 30" today and replaced the fluval aqua sky on my 29 gallon. Looks awesome! Definitely brighter and definitely seeing a better response from the plants already. One thing is i'm certainly surprised how bright it is in the 9pm/12am modes, but the plants are closed up during that time and I've seen the par in those modes so not worried at all. Just not used to it [emoji14]


----------



## topcat

Got my 30" 24/7 yesterday and excited about setting it up on my ADA75P. Power up and try out everything, all looks fine for the first hour. Put it on 24/7 mode, light came on and after a few seconds, the light turn off. Try max, moon, thunder, etc .... nothing response. The light seems to be dead. Unplug power from the wall and put it back on. The light turn on and turn off again after a few second. Nothing on the remote response. Defective light????

Any idea what is going on? Hate to have to send this back and wait ....


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Try pressing the 24/7 mode button to take it out of that mode before sending it other commands. When it's in 24/7 mode, it ignores other input. You'll also need to set the time so when you do go into 24/7 mode, it'll be lit in relative brightness, depending on the time of the day or night.


----------



## KGNickl

Received a 30" planted+ 24/7 today and does not fit my aquarium. I have a 29 gallon Aqueon tank w/ a custom canopy on top. The original Planted+ 30" barely fits inside but it does fit, the new Planted+24/7 is about a 1/4" longer and has cords on both sides vs. just one side. Its too bad they didn't make the cords hang out the back vs. the sides. It's also disappointing that the Planted+ 24/7 did not come w/ the canopy mounts like the budget minded Stingray does.....

I also didn't really think about it till I had my hands on it but it only operates off a remote. So if your remote or remote sensor goes bad your kinda out of luck.

I'm thinking its a cool concept but for now I'm going to send it back to Amazon and stay w/ the standard planted+ and a DIY LED strip blue moonlight running on a coralife day/night timer.


----------



## Dmarksvr

Here is the thread that compares stats/features for 24/7, Aquaticlife edge, sat+ PRO, and E-series....

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=877474

Feel free to add it to the first page


----------



## Lowe

topcat said:


> Got my 30" 24/7 yesterday and excited about setting it up on my ADA75P. Power up and try out everything, all looks fine for the first hour. Put it on 24/7 mode, light came on and after a few seconds, the light turn off. Try max, moon, thunder, etc .... nothing response. The light seems to be dead. Unplug power from the wall and put it back on. The light turn on and turn off again after a few second. Nothing on the remote response. Defective light????
> 
> Any idea what is going on? Hate to have to send this back and wait ....


Hey Topcat. Does the sensor wire look loose? It sounds like the sensor may have been pulled from the board. If you can't get it started, shoot Howard ([email protected]) an email, he'll take care of it asap for you!


----------



## neilshieh

I make acrylic risers for finnex lights and have been getting a lot of questions from people asking if the ones I make for planted+, fugeray, etc. would work with the 24/7 light. Could anyone with the 24/7 light compare the legs with the original gray finnex light legs and tell me if they are the same?


----------



## GadgetGirl

neilshieh said:


> I make acrylic risers for finnex lights and have been getting a lot of questions from people asking if the ones I make for planted+, fugeray, etc. would work with the 24/7 light. Could anyone with the 24/7 light compare the legs with the original gray finnex light legs and tell me if they are the same?


I'm assuming you mean to raise it up higher. I would be very interested. Where do you sell them? I have the original, but didn't use the legs and threw them out. Sorry I can't help.


----------



## mattinmd

neilshieh said:


> I make acrylic risers for finnex lights and have been getting a lot of questions from people asking if the ones I make for planted+, fugeray, etc. would work with the 24/7 light. Could anyone with the 24/7 light compare the legs with the original gray finnex light legs and tell me if they are the same?


The same in what manner?

They're obviously not exactly the same, but I have both fixtures and can make comparisons for you...

I do have this picture, with 24/7 on top, planted plus in middle, and stingray on bottom... If you click through to imgur, then click on the image you can zoom in on them quite a bit. 


So what dimensions are critical to you? 

How thick a material they can clamp onto? 
How far apart the screws are?


----------



## Hetzer

neilshieh said:


> I make acrylic risers for finnex lights and have been getting a lot of questions from people asking if the ones I make for planted+, fugeray, etc. would work with the 24/7 light. Could anyone with the 24/7 light compare the legs with the original gray finnex light legs and tell me if they are the same?


I have a pair from my 36" Planted+ I'd be happy to lend to you to get a good pattern from. Just got the fixture Friday but I wont be setting this tank up for at least another month. Just pm me your mailing address if interested.


----------



## topcat

Lowe said:


> Hey Topcat. Does the sensor wire look loose? It sounds like the sensor may have been pulled from the board. If you can't get it started, shoot Howard ([email protected]) an email, he'll take care of it asap for you!


Hi Lowe,

Thanks for the quick reply. The sensor wire look fine to me (not loose). I try some suggestion from the forum and review but I think the light is dead. I can feel the section where the sensor wire comes out becomes extremely hot and I smell something weird but no smoke or anything. I have RMA to Amazon and they have send me a replacement for me (should receive tomorrow). I hope this one will be fine. 

Thanks.


----------



## fischman

Loving my 48" 24/7 still. Found out a local member to me has one of Hoppy's PAR meters, so I'm hoping to get some additional light measurements for everyone. I'll update once I have a chance to borrow it and get some readings!

Josh


----------



## rebelbuck1993

fischman said:


> Loving my 48" 24/7 still. Found out a local member to me has one of Hoppy's PAR meters, so I'm hoping to get some additional light measurements for everyone. I'll update once I have a chance to borrow it and get some readings!
> 
> Josh


man that would be awesome for i have a 48" planted plus and am thinking of buying one of Hoppy's par meters to take some measurements and see what it does vs a ray2 and compare them between different areas of the tank on a 75, would be cool to see the difference on the 24/7 with the planted plus


----------



## sindy777

This is my 48". I received it last Friday (5th) and I'm loving it!!!! So far I've kept it on 24/7 mode and still cut it off at night.. The plants can really tell the difference, they have grown about an inch since I've set it up. I bought some neon tetras and the color on them and the plants really pop!! The picture is showing the light at around the 9:00pm time. Totally worth the wait and the money. 








Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## HolyAngel

+1 I've kept my 30" on my 29gal on 24/7 for the last week. Looks absolutely great and I've *definitely* noticed an increase in the growth rate of the plants, they're also coloring up much better than they were before with the fluval aqua sky. Was definitely worth the wait and the money to get it, couldn't be happier with it.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SilverRubicon

I've received my 48" as well. While I love it, the buzzing is a little disappointing.


----------



## sindy777

SilverRubicon said:


> I've received my 48" as well. While I love it, the buzzing is a little disappointing.


I'm glad you have yours.... Mine doesn't have a buzzing at all. It gets warm but not as much. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## EchoTony

I have been running my 30" on my 29 Gallon standard tank for nearly 3 weeks. I'm running 24/7 mode, with some additional Max in the afternoons when I get home from work, if only to see more color pop - although I'm limiting this now as there was some algae blooming. So far, super happy. I think the IR receiver's cord is a joke as it's really long. It's longer than the power cord - which is nearly too short to make it to my power strip in the stand. 

Algae was starting to show up when I was running more than the 24/7 mode, so there's a ton of light. I'm now back on the 24/7 mode with some limited additional Max time to let me check out the tank and do maintenance. 

My tank has CO2 injection, and I add Flourish Excell, and Flourish. I have many fish to feed my plants too. Overall, I'm very happy with this light. Plants are growing very well and I don't see any issues with not having enough light. 

I would agree what's missing is the ability to dim the 24/7 mode. Also missing is the ability to adjust the 27/7 mode's ramps to/from Max (I'd like a bit more medium bright time and it to be a bit brighter generally at 9 am and 6 pm). Otherwise, there's a lot to like.


----------



## xxoczukxx

can anyone tell me how it compares to a ray2 in terms of light and growth?


----------



## mattinmd

*Planted+ 24/7 Club: Knowledge Exchange &amp; Photos!*

It is not as powerful as a ray2. It is mostly a medium light, and slightly more powerful than a planted+. deep tanks wind up with upper end of low light and shallow tanks are lower end of high light.


----------



## xxoczukxx

mattinmd said:


> It is not as powerful as a ray2. It is mostly a medium light, and slightly more powerful than a planted+. deep tanks wind up with upper end of low light and shallow tanks are lower end of high light.


hmmm ok. So in a tank 16 inches tall like a 40breeder a ray 2 would be better for things like Hc?


----------



## mattinmd

On a 40B, at 36" long, a 24/7 would probably be enough for HC if you kept it on MAX all the time... It'd be right around the lower end of high light... In 24/7 mode it isn't really at MAX very long, so if you go that route, I'd suggest using an external timer, not 24/7 mode.

A Ray2 would offer more light intensity, but one thing I'd worry about is that a 40B is 18" front-to-back... You'd probably do better 2 medium output lights over that kind of tank, rather than one high output light in the middle. The two lights will overlap quite a bit and ultimately make high light, but with more even coverage.


I've never grown HC myself, as I'm a low-tech guy, but one thing I've read is that it is really very important to have a lot of CO2 available to it. Several have stressed that CO2 is more important than getting particularly far in the high light range. Some even claim it can carpet in upper medium light with enough CO2...


----------



## 2004turbo

Would 3-4 of the 48" work for low/ med light on a 36x60 tank? Tank is 24" deep.


----------



## Entz

Had mine for a week and I am really starting to like the 24/7 mode. The sunrise/sunset modes really bring out the reds in my plants. Looks great. Plus being able to see the fish all time is neat.

If I were to complain I would say the evening/night time (moonlight) could be darker --Could always automate that if I need to. Having the IR cord on the opposite side to the power is odd/annoying. 

With a longer lighting period, I wonder if adjusting CO2 might be in order. Perhaps hitting the morning period (>15-20 par)?


----------



## Loumeer

So been using my light for a while and I like it a lot for it's price point. 

I have 1 issue I wish they would solve for the next iteration. When the light is in 24/7 mode and it loses power the light will forget what time it is set to. Even the most basic timer I bought for $5 has a battery backup to keep time so I am a little bummed this light needs to be reset every time it loses power.


----------



## eXsaNiTy

Received my 36" Friday for my 12 gal long. 
I can't wait to get the tank up and cycling!


----------



## Coryluv

I'm a little late to the party, but between availabity and money I just got my 30 inch Planted+ 24/7 today. I got it to use in 24/7 mode and that's how I'm running it. At full on, it is a lot brighter than my Current Satellite LED +.

I'm another 29 gallon tank person here so I really appreciate a 30 in light. I've never liked the dark at the ends of my tank and it has always been difficult to grow certain plants at the end. I'm looking forward to seeing how my plants fare. So far my fish seem happy. The time of day lighting is stunning.

No pictures yet. I'm looking for ways to hide the power cord before I do that. My tank on the stand is pretty tall, about 4 ft, and my powerstrip is on the floor so there's no slack in the cord. The "brick" is standing on end on the floor next to the power strip. I've got to get a better set up for that but it does make enough of a drip loop by the brick being the low point that it looks safe for now. Anyway, all I can do for now is have the cord run straight down the left side of the tank. I want to hide it behind. I'll figure it out. The light is so neat it is worth this one small adjustment.

This is the light I dreamed of. I haven't had the time or the money to do the Arduino stuff (I have an Arduino but it is in a storage unit in another state, long story I'll spare you). I was going to build the Arduino controller for the Satellite LED+, but never got around to it. So this light is my vision of what a modern freshwater light ought to be able to do. Sure, the 24/7 cycle is not customizable, but it's close enough for now.

Not that I'm going to stop by for a visit, 'cause I know it's not that kind of an office, but this is my first Finnex light and I just found out that I live nearby in lovely Chicagoland. Knowing that is just a little extra cool factor.


----------



## Dc5

Very excited for my light to come. Just put an order in it. Would it be too much light with a Coralife T5HO 48" or should I just run the LED. It's not really high tech. I just want my Rotala Rotundifolia to have some pink hue on the top leaves.


----------



## mattinmd

Dc5 said:


> Very excited for my light to come. Just put an order in it. Would it be too much light with a Coralife T5HO 48" or should I just run the LED. It's not really high tech. I just want my Rotala Rotundifolia to have some pink hue on the top leaves.


On what kind of tank? The Coralife alone could be too much light by itself on anything under 16" tall..


----------



## Dc5

my bad, forgot to mention a 55g tank


----------



## mattinmd

Ok, so a 55 gallon is ~21 inches tall.. I'm going to assume you've got about 1" more substrate than your light mounting height.. so let's just call it 20".

Based on that, the coralife should be about 27 PAR for you, at least right under it, based on Hoppy's charts....
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=184368

A Finnex 24/7 by itself is going to be around 45 PAR at your depth, based on my own limited testing.... Subtract off about 10% or so if you have a glass lid..
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=871385&highlight=

Regardless, I think that the 24/7 alone is going to be plenty of light for you, maybe even too much.. I use it on a 21" tall 36 bowfront with a glass topper, and that seems OK, but my snail population grew a bit with it in 24/7 mode, suggesting some algae increases..

I'm currently playing with it and a planted+ both dimmed down and running on a normal lamp timer.


----------



## neilshieh

finally got around to cutting the prototypes for the acrylic 24/7 risers! There are a few problems due to the different design of the legs, but I have a few ideas to remedy them. Sorry for the bad lighting and bad phone pictures haha, and ignore the burnt marks, that's just residue on the protective film layer that got burnt by the laser cutter.


----------



## GadgetGirl

Looks great to me! Can't wait! Hope you still have me on your PM list.


----------



## MEandYouPhoto

neilshieh said:


> finally got around to cutting the prototypes for the acrylic 24/7 risers! There are a few problems due to the different design of the legs, but I have a few ideas to remedy them. Sorry for the bad lighting and bad phone pictures haha, and ignore the burnt marks, that's just residue on the protective film layer that got burnt by the laser cutter.



So you also make risers for other lights?


----------



## neilshieh

MEandYouPhoto said:


> So you also make risers for other lights?



Currently I only make them for finnex lights. People have reached out to me to make custom risers for other lights or hanging hardware, but those are custom orders and require them to either measure and design the piece themselves or send me the fixture so that I can design it. I don't want to detract from the focus of this thread and talk about other lights, if you have questions please just pm me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sarlindescent

Has anyone tried hanging these lights? I am looking for a clean design for it.


----------



## neilshieh

You can either use a wire coat hanger and just bend them so that they slide into the notches. 
Or you can get acrylic laser cut like this to hang.


----------



## Sarlindescent

neilshieh said:


> You can either use a wire coat hanger and just bend them so that they slide into the notches.
> Or you can get acrylic laser cut like this to hang.


Thank you


----------



## arunawick

Hi,

I'm planning to replace T5 of 2 planted tanks I have.

I wanted have high light out put to get baby tears carpet get growing.

Tank 1 - 57L x 35W x 35H cm
Tank 2 - 50L x 35W x 35H cm

What size of lights you suggest?


----------



## toadpher

Just joined the club two days ago. Ordered it off Amazon, said it wouldn't ship till late August at the earliest, but to my surprise it showed up 4 days later! Loving it so far and I can't wait to be able to grow healthy versions of the plants I want, lol.


----------



## Bucef1122

This question has probably been asked before but..... I am running a single 24/7 on a 13g mr aqua bowfront tank. I have been running it for 7.5hrs a day on max. Is there any way to dim the max setting so I can run a longer photo period with less intensity? Is this even a good idea? Btw I am running co2. Thanks!


----------



## mattinmd

You can customize any light level you want with the color adjust buttons and store it in m1, m2, m3 or m4. Then put the light into m1 (or whatever) mode and use that instead of max. It will remember even if powered of by a timer. I do this and use 80% white, 80% red and 50% blue as my custom. 

Max itself cannot be changed.


----------



## Coryluv

I'm loving my 24/7, but the past few days I've been noticing that it briefly flickers periodically (not a big flash like sensing the remote command, just a small flicker). I've determined that this happens every hour in 24/7 mode at the same time the light was started. For example for me it happens at 9:57 10:57, 11:57, 12:57, etc.

Is this normal, or do I have a defective unit? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Canis

Just got my 48 inch in yesterday for a 55 gallon that I'll be setting up soon. So fun playing with the settings. This is my first LED, I'm excited to see how it'll do on my tank.


----------



## MtAnimals

I've been using a 48 on my 55 and I love it!! I get to enjoy the tank more hours of the day,and yet not grow algae.well,a little tiny bit,but it isn't spreading and my platies like to snack on it.The red platies really light up in the evening phase of the light,they absolutely glow!


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Coryluv said:


> I'm loving my 24/7, but the past few days I've been noticing that it briefly flickers periodically (not a big flash like sensing the remote command, just a small flicker). I've determined that this happens every hour in 24/7 mode at the same time the light was started. For example for me it happens at 9:57 10:57, 11:57, 12:57, etc.
> 
> Is this normal, or do I have a defective unit? Thanks in advance.


Not normal, Cory. Mine is buttery-smooth through intensity transitions. I'd contact Finnex and get a replacement.


----------



## Dc5

Coryluv said:


> I'm loving my 24/7, but the past few days I've been noticing that it briefly flickers periodically (not a big flash like sensing the remote command, just a small flicker). I've determined that this happens every hour in 24/7 mode at the same time the light was started. For example for me it happens at 9:57 10:57, 11:57, 12:57, etc.
> 
> Is this normal, or do I have a defective unit? Thanks in advance.



Think I also have this problem but I thought it was normal . I notice that mine flicker slightly when it's about to do a color shift during the 24/7 cycle.


----------



## toadpher

Dc5 said:


> Think I also have this problem but I thought it was normal . I notice that mine flicker slightly when it's about to do a color shift during the 24/7 cycle.


Just got mine last week and it does the same thing.


----------



## Veritas

this definitely seems to be a common thing, as seen in my posts in the other thread as well.


Hopefully Lowe might stop by and give a definite answer at some point, but i'm sure they're super busy as well.


----------



## mattinmd

I'll cross-reference my response from another thread...

In short, there are some subtle "jumps" in brightness that are normal, but they're not a true flicker off and back on... 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showpost.php?p=8131105&postcount=460


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Cool PAR graph and explanation on that thread.


----------



## mattinmd

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Cool PAR graph and explanation on that thread.


Thank you.

It is oldish stuff lifted out of the review I did back in May...

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=871385&highlight=


----------



## SingAlongWithTsing

mattinmd said:


> You can customize any light level you want with the color adjust buttons and store it in m1, m2, m3 or m4. Then put the light into m1 (or whatever) mode and use that instead of max. It will remember even if powered of by a timer. I do this and use 80% white, 80% red and 50% blue as my custom.
> 
> Max itself cannot be changed.


what kind of timer are you using? the simple ones you can find at Home Depot/ Lowes and such?


----------



## mattinmd

Yep... same as I used when I just had a Planted+.

Some prefer digital, I'm currently using mechanical ones with captive pins you raise/lower to set the on/off periods.


----------



## jcmv4792

mattinmd, if those are the PAR levels at 7", how much would the max PAR be at 18"?


----------



## BradH

jcmv4792 said:


> mattinmd, if those are the PAR levels at 7", how much would the max PAR be at 18"?


I think its around 60 on full brightness. 

I've been running one on my 29 gallon using the 24/7 mode since July 5th. I'm loving it and plants are growing great!

Edit
After seeing the next reply.... I meant 50 and not 60. Typo. Regardless, it works well in my non co2 set up in the 24/7 mode.


----------



## mattinmd

jcmv4792 said:


> mattinmd, if those are the PAR levels at 7", how much would the max PAR be at 18"?


So, what I could measure with my simple Hoppy meter is all listed in my review:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=871385&highlight=

I measured 48 PAR at 18", with a 1" off-center offset (due to tank clutter).


----------



## end3r.P

mattinmd said:


> I'll cross-reference my response from another thread...
> 
> In short, there are some subtle "jumps" in brightness that are normal, but they're not a true flicker off and back on...
> 
> The Planted Tank Forum - View Single Post - Finnex Planted+ 24/7


This is my experience as well. The jumps between brightness/color levels are noticeable, but the fixture doesn't go off or flicker during these.

Bump: Thanks for the signature logo -- looks great.

I have had mine (36") for almost two weeks. So far so good -- improved plant growth from my Current Satellite LED +... but to be expected given the jump in PAR. The set-and-forget 24/7 setting is very nice, and seems like it will be less jarring for livestock when I get them (oh, how I hate waiting for cycling to finish...).


----------



## tigerterror

Just recently started a new 40b lit by 2-36" finnex planted+ 24/7's,these are great fixtures and I have no complaints!


----------



## EdTheEdge

Will the 24/7 24" fit an ADA 60H (30)?


----------



## tigerterror

EdTheEdge said:


> Will the 24/7 24" fit an ADA 60H (30)?


If you suspend over the tank but you'll be losing 3" on either side reducing its effectivenes...
Why not go for the 30" fixture?


----------



## slythy

is this too much light on a 40b no co2?


----------



## tigerterror

slythy said:


> is this too much light on a 40b no co2?


Not necessarily, keep in mind that it is dimmable..
Are you dosing liquid carbon?


----------



## slythy

tigerterror said:


> Not necessarily, keep in mind that it is dimmable..
> Are you dosing liquid carbon?



no liquid carbon, how is the 24/7+ dimmable? how do i do that and still keep 24/7


----------



## Dc5

slythy said:


> no liquid carbon, how is the 24/7+ dimmable? how do i do that and still keep 24/7


You program it with the remote. There's a memory slot as M1-M4 for your preference of light you want to use. You have to choose one or the other when it comes the 24/7 functionality or have your light dim.


----------



## mattinmd

This does prevent it from doing 24/7 cycles. It is dimmable OR 24/7 mode, but not both at the same time.


----------



## Dropline

slythy said:


> how do i do that and still keep 24/7


I saw a post about someone putting screen under it to cut down the light. Or there was someone selling risers to raise them up, but I am not sure if he had them for the 24:7 yet. Could always get some floating plants, I actually want to get some RedRootFloaters to cut my light back a little.


----------



## EdTheEdge

EdTheEdge said:


> Will the 24/7 24" fit an ADA 60H (30)?





tigerterror said:


> If you suspend over the tank but you'll be losing 3" on either side reducing its effectivenes...
> Why not go for the 30" fixture?


I would like to mount the fixture on top of the tank. I believe the 60H (30) is a 24" tank. Will the 24" fixture fit with the included legs? Will to 30" also fit with the included legs?


----------



## gonzo114

So is it normal for this light to blink as it changes intensity during while using it is 24" mode?

Only had it for a few days and it is about 17" from the substrate on a 40g breeder. Using it in 24 hour mode and will see if I get algae issues. If I do I will dim it and put it on a normal timer. Hoping the glass top and condensation will reduce the PAR a bit and keep me in a safe range though. 

I do wish the 24 hour mode darkened more in the evenings. 9PM is just too bright IMO and even at Midnight I think it should be more like moonlight on other lights. It appears more like last moments of a sunset to me which is not what midnight should look like unless you are in the arctic circle in the summer...


----------



## Dropline

gonzo114 said:


> So is it normal for this light to blink as it changes intensity during while using it is 24" mode?
> 
> Only had it for a few days and it is about 17" from the substrate on a 40g breeder. Using it in 24 hour mode and will see if I get algae issues. If I do I will dim it and put it on a normal timer. Hoping the glass top and condensation will reduce the PAR a bit and keep me in a safe range though.
> 
> I do wish the 24 hour mode darkened more in the evenings. 9PM is just too bright IMO and even at Midnight I think it should be more like moonlight on other lights. It appears more like last moments of a sunset to me which is not what midnight should look like unless you are in the arctic circle in the summer...


Mine also blinks as it changes, that bothered me the 1st few days but not much anymore. I also felt it could be "Darker" earlier, but also got used to that as well. My Nocturnal Fish (Pleco "Common" and Feathered "Syno" Catfish) both come out in the evenings and now I can actually see them better than the "Blue" mode of my old light.


----------



## gonzo114

Thanks Dropline. Good to know it is normal.


----------



## tclessard

Maybe a dumb question, but are you all simply running it on the 24/7 mode? I have a 36" model which I love so far (just got it!) but was curious if this would provide enough light for the 8-10 hours recommended for most plants.


----------



## DMAXNAZ

My tank is a 50G 36"L x 15"W x 20"H. In order to provide enough light for a few low light plants, should I purchase a 30" or a 36"? I would like to run in 24/7 mode without CO2. I will sacrifice some light if need be to eliminate algae growth.


----------



## mattinmd

A 30" finnex fixture won't even fit on your tank. Finnex fixtures fit tanks of their size, or SMALLER, because the legs can slide inward along the body of the fixture, but cannot extend very far past the fixture.

This is the opposite of some other brands (ie: Current USA), that have legs that extend several inches outward, but cannot be made shorter than the fixture itself.

Besides, getting a light that isn't as long as your tank can sometimes cause "center-lean" by plants at the ends of the tank, as they will tend to grow towards the light...


----------



## DMAXNAZ

mattinmd said:


> A 30" finnex fixture won't even fit on your tank. Finnex fixtures fit tanks of their size, or SMALLER, because the legs can slide inward along the body of the fixture, but cannot extend very far past the fixture.
> 
> This is the opposite of some other brands (ie: Current USA), that have legs that extend several inches outward, but cannot be made shorter than the fixture itself.
> 
> Besides, getting a light that isn't as long as your tank can sometimes cause "center-lean" by plants at the ends of the tank, as they will tend to grow towards the light...


Thank you!!! Do you know by chance if this will put out too much light for me without having to use CO2 to keep the algae down?? I'm only going to have a few low light plants.


----------



## mattinmd

Lightly planted tanks are in general very hard to pull off... you need nutrients to support your plants, but there's not enough plant mass to effectively compete with algae.

The 24/7 works for me without CO2 on a 21" tall 36 gallon bowfront, but I have a lot of fast growing plants all over the place.. mostly willow hygro that is constantly taking over the tank...


----------



## DMAXNAZ

mattinmd said:


> Lightly planted tanks are in general very hard to pull off... you need nutrients to support your plants, but there's not enough plant mass to effectively compete with algae.
> 
> The 24/7 works for me without CO2 on a 21" tall 36 gallon bowfront, but I have a lot of fast growing plants all over the place.. mostly willow hygro that is constantly taking over the tank...


I guess I'll just need to plant some fast growing ones and more of them then. I'm ok with that. Thanks!


----------



## spiderguardnano

In the club


----------



## Rossfett

Looking for threads, experiences, or information about co2 and the 24 hour mode. I have a high light tank that I'd be interested in switching to this light. How does it fare on 24 hour mode with no tech tanks?


----------



## mattinmd

Rossfett said:


> Looking for threads, experiences, or information about co2 and the 24 hour mode. I have a high light tank that I'd be interested in switching to this light. How does it fare on 24 hour mode with no tech tanks?


There's not a lot out there, but here are some relevant threads:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/10-lighting/910954-finnex-planted-24-7-co2.html

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/10-lighting/894433-new-guy-some-finnex-planted-24-7-questions.html

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/10-lighting/891098-24-7-co2.html


----------



## EdTheEdge

spiderguardnano said:


> In the club


Nice! What size tanks is that?


----------



## Rossfett

mattinmd said:


> There's not a lot out there, but here are some relevant threads:
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/10-lighting/910954-finnex-planted-24-7-co2.html
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/10-lighting/894433-new-guy-some-finnex-planted-24-7-questions.html
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/10-lighting/891098-24-7-co2.html


Thanks! I was suspecting a PH controller would be the way to go with a low bubble rate. I haven't gotten the light yet. Still in the planning stages for the next project.


----------



## mattinmd

Using a pH controller certainly takes the "guesswork" out of it.. 

You could probably still pull it off with conventional solenoid-and-timer approaches, but it would take some tinkering to avoid bottoming out in the high-light region without gassing the fish, or bottoming out, in the low-light region.

Theoretically you could also do something like have 2 solenoids and needle valves, allowing you to have "2 levels" of CO2.. one that is enough for the AM and long evening, and the other that adds on to provide enough CO2 for the high light period.. But at that point you are getting pretty complex and might as well go with a pH controller..


----------



## rhor

I have one of these (36" version) on my Mr. Aqua and the quality is top notch! Unfortunately, the light is extremely bright and turns my water green. How high would I have to raise it to be in a decent light range? I was guesstimating about 4"? Any info would be awesome!


----------



## PerfectDepth

Rotala still pearling at 11:00 PM:


----------



## colaudrey

Hi, I just bought the 30" 24/7 for my 20L. However, I didn't take into the fact that my tank is rimmed and many if not all the pictures I see show rimless tanks. Will the light stands work on a rimmed tank?? I do have a clear acrylic cover that I could lay the light on, but I don't like the light directly touching the acrylic


----------



## Adrand

colaudrey said:


> Hi, I just bought the 30" 24/7 for my 20L. However, I didn't take into the fact that my tank is rimmed and many if not all the pictures I see show rimless tanks. Will the light stands work on a rimmed tank?? I do have a clear acrylic cover that I could lay the light on, but I don't like the light directly touching the acrylic


Yes, it comes with extra legs specifically for rimmed tanks. My 30" 24/7 is on a 20L and works great. Enjoy it.


----------



## colaudrey

Adrand said:


> Yes, it comes with extra legs specifically for rimmed tanks. My 30" 24/7 is on a 20L and works great. Enjoy it.


Awesome!! Thanks for the input. I get it tomorrow, so i'll post pics once I set it up


----------



## sevendust111

If I put this light on max for 8 hours day, would it give me medium-high light on a 20long?


----------



## Positron

sevendust111 said:


> If I put this light on max for 8 hours day, would it give me medium-high light on a 20long?



Won't be medium that's for sure. Definitely in the high light range. Probably 80-90 par 11 inches down to the bottom straight over the light.


----------



## roostertech

36" on Mr Aqua 22g long


----------



## PerfectDepth

Does anyone know if the 24/7 cycle will resume after a power outage, or does it start over? My wife called today and said the power was out, but it came back on while I was still talking to her. She said the light came back on, but didn't seem as bright. I'm at work, so I can't check it. This was around noon.


----------



## juvinious

PerfectDepth said:


> Does anyone know if the 24/7 cycle will resume after a power outage, or does it start over? My wife called today and said the power was out, but it came back on while I was still talking to her. She said the light came back on, but didn't seem as bright. I'm at work, so I can't check it. This was around noon.


Iirc when I unplugged it and plugged it back in and if it is on the 24/7 cycle it will start at 6am.
I was going to play with that and a timer because it is a bit distracting for me at 12am and after but haven't got around to it.


----------



## PerfectDepth

juvinious said:


> Iirc when I unplugged it and plugged it back in and if it is on the 24/7 cycle it will start at 6am.
> I was going to play with that and a timer because it is a bit distracting for me at 12am and after but haven't got around to it.


Thanks, that's what I guessed had happened when she said it wasn't very bright when the power was restored.


----------



## Curt_914

So I am looking at this light or just buying replacement bulbs for my fixture. The price is about the same. I am looking for some long term thoughts and feelings in this fixture. How has it held up, etc... thanks for any help 

Curt


----------



## rdn2

I bought my 20" a few months ago, originally for a 10 gallon knowing it was probably too much light. Then unexpectedly got to upgrade to a oceanic 30 gallon cube. It's probably low to medium light for that tank, so I added a beamsworks 3w x 16 led to go with it. But I do love the 24/7 cycle. The light is a good light in my book.


----------



## OceanicFlight815

Finnex Planted+ 24/7 WITH fiberglass screen.

I have put a fiberglass charcoal color screen over my aquarium glass to reduce PAR from a maximum 57 PAR to a maximum 34 PAR in my 36 gallon bowfront that is 21" deep. This allows me to use the very cool automated 24/7 feature of the light and stay in the low/medium light category.


----------



## metallica77505

Just seeing this post. Is this the club? Or is there an actual site for it? Anyways, I'm new to the hobby and love learning new stuff. I have a 40 gallon bredder heavily planted with full seachem dosing, co2 injection and Finnex planted+ 24/7 36'. I love the loght so far but need some advise as to what time my co2 should be set on to achieve maximum efficiency of co2 thru photosynthesis of the plants. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Capecrusher

I have mine on at 10:00 am and off at 5:00pm. Seems to work well in my 37 gal. When I went from 3:00pm to 5:00 pm everything took off.


----------



## Doogy262

Hi,I have two 24/7's on a 42 gallon high tank and they look great and all is growing well.I run mine on max.for 8 hours a day.Can you tell me if when in max. mode are any of the colored lights on or just the white? thanks


----------



## Lakehouse

Setting up a 55g Iwagumi style with dwg and maybe some glosso and blyxa japonica. Will have aquasoil, pressurized co2, ei, and am wondering if this light will be strong enough of if a beamswork quad evo (3w) would be better suited even if I have to raise it 6+ inches? Can always raise a light to deal with too much light but can't add light to an underpowered light....but I really like the idea of viewing with light for 24/7. 
Ps. Only want 1 light and not have to supplement with a 2nd if the 24/7 doesn't cut it.


----------



## Lakehouse

I'm building a hanging canopy that will house my soon-to-order Beamworks evo quad 3W led light 48" long. Can someone that has this light please give me 2 measurements? I need the overall length of fixture (NOT including any switches, cord housings, etc). AND I need the distance from the end of light to beginning of the first row of led's. 
See attached pic 

Also, are the adjustable brackets able to be completely removed?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kevmo911

Lakehouse said:


> I'm building a hanging canopy that will house my soon-to-order Beamworks evo quad 3W led light 48" long. Can someone that has this light please give me 2 measurements? I need the overall length of fixture (NOT including any switches, cord housings, etc). AND I need the distance from the end of light to beginning of the first row of led's.
> See attached pic


Probably want to start a new thread, or add on to a thread dealing with Beamworks, rather than a specific Finnex fixture.


----------



## Lakehouse

Oh shoot. I'm sorry. Wrong thread. I'll delete it.


----------



## Goldchair708

I'm currently attempting to run a 46 Gallon bow front with a 36" inch Finnex 24/7 fixture. I would really like to be able to use the fixture in the 24/7 mode. I'm also injecting pressurized CO2 with DI ferts. I'm supplementing with a Beamworks fixture from 10 AM till 5 PM. I would like to hear of some success stories using the 24/7 mode and pressurized CO2. I really don't want to put this fixture on a timer in max setting, I feel it defeats the purpose of purchasing it.


----------



## Dropline

If you are supplementing it with a 2nd light keep it going for the effect and time the other light with day time of 24:7 mode. I run 24:7 on my 55 with co2 and I didn't have much algae, no more than I had already and actually that was diy co2 (got the tank about a month ago) for most of the time. I do have some brown algea now but I just redid the substrate 18 days ago and only put back 50% of my plants so I expected some till things settle. I was doing EI before the dirted substrate, slowed down to let dirt settle in and just started back up.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daplantkilla

If I get 2 units can I control both with one remote so as to have them work in unison?


----------



## Ziggy953

Hey gang!

Excellent thread. Thank you for all the great info!

I have a new tank on the way (ADA 60F 24x12x7) I'm considering this light for that tank however I want to suspend it over the tank rather than have it sit directly on the tank. Does anyone have any experience in suspending this fixture?

I saw one post with some pretty cool acrylic brackets, any other suggestions?

Thanks for any input!


----------



## Chalkbass

I'm trying to decide between the 36" to 48"current usa plus($150) or the smaller 24" to 36" plus pro($220). 

Would the smaller pro version light 33g(18"h) be a better choice than the larger plus?


----------



## Dropline

Doogy262 said:


> Hi,I have two 24/7's on a 42 gallon high tank and they look great and all is growing well.I run mine on max.for 8 hours a day.Can you tell me if when in max. mode are any of the colored lights on or just the white? thanks


Looks like all of them to me.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daplantkilla

Currently running 2 24/7 planted plus 30 inch atop my 56 column tank. With a t8 daylight bulb sometimes turned on at peak sun time. It's only been about 4-5 days but so far I don't notice any algae growth and in fact my ludwigia repens seems to be shooting up a little. My tank is pretty low tech. Except for the fact that I run a UV steralizer. Which I bought for a bloom early in my tank set up. (Miricle grow substrate capped with floramax)
But I'm really enjoying the lights def enjoy the daytime blast high setting with 2 units. Seems pretty bright. I don't have no co2 up in there so I try not to push it with the light. But at the same time my tank be deep. That's why I got 2 units. Probably 2 feet at least.


----------



## Tacoshooter

Hey guys, checking in here and seeing if anyone has any ideas since I'm a little torn on what to do. I have an ADA 60P that I'm getting ready to go live with. Will be CO2 injected and have some challenging species.

In the past in larger tanks (75+) I've gone with some pretty high-light setups; a 6 light Suntek or a metal halide. On smaller tanks (20-29) I usually went with two of the AHSupply T5 lights and reflectors. On everything except for the metal halide, my approach was usually to run a staggered photoperiod with a burst of the second light for a 4-6 hour block in the middle of the day.

I ordered a couple of the 24/7 but am struggling a little bit on what way to start with initially. At first I thought I'd go with one of the lights on 24/7 and then do a burst in the middle with the second light on max from say 12pm-4pm. But after looking over the PAR charts I'm wondering if maybe I'm just better off running both in sync in the 24/7 setting.

Is anyone doing a 2-light setup with the 24/7 and if so how are you doing it? Any thoughts? I'm guessing MAX on a 7 hour photoperiod with 2 lights might be a little too much since I'm about 12-13" from the light to the substrate, but would be interested in any experience or insight.


----------



## Kramflowz

Ziggy953 said:


> Hey gang!
> 
> Excellent thread. Thank you for all the great info!
> 
> I have a new tank on the way (ADA 60F 24x12x7) I'm considering this light for that tank however I want to suspend it over the tank rather than have it sit directly on the tank. Does anyone have any experience in suspending this fixture?
> 
> I saw one post with some pretty cool acrylic brackets, any other suggestions?
> 
> Thanks for any input!


I just bought a 60F and wanted to do the same thing. I currently have a 18" planted+ suspended above it, might swap it with a 24" 24/7 though. I believe you've seen my journal so you might be aware already :wink2:

Here's a link to the forum I used as a guide for my suspension system, it was very helpful!

How To: Build an ADA inspired lighting stand - Carolina Fish Talk

Hope this helps Ziggy!


----------



## jeffkrol

Tacoshooter said:


> Hey guys, checking in here and seeing if anyone has any ideas since I'm a little torn on what to do. I have an ADA 60P that I'm getting ready to go live with. Will be CO2 injected and have some challenging species.
> 
> In the past in larger tanks (75+) I've gone with some pretty high-light setups; a 6 light Suntek or a metal halide. On smaller tanks (20-29) I usually went with two of the AHSupply T5 lights and reflectors. On everything except for the metal halide, my approach was usually to run a staggered photoperiod with a burst of the second light for a 4-6 hour block in the middle of the day.
> 
> I ordered a couple of the 24/7 but am struggling a little bit on what way to start with initially. At first I thought I'd go with one of the lights on 24/7 and then do a burst in the middle with the second light on max from say 12pm-4pm. But after looking over the PAR charts I'm wondering if maybe I'm just better off running both in sync in the 24/7 setting.
> 
> Is anyone doing a 2-light setup with the 24/7 and if so how are you doing it? Any thoughts? I'm guessing MAX on a 7 hour photoperiod with 2 lights might be a little too much since I'm about 12-13" from the light to the substrate, but would be interested in any experience or insight.


not going to really comment on the 2 in sych.. but if you decide on "burst" I'd just go w/ a cheaper light ..like a stingray or Beamswork..

Unless you want to target a color.. say blue burst at noon there is no real need for a second 24/7.

Another opinion.. 


> I think if you run 2 of these together, especially off set by say 20-60 minutes that will actually take care of most of what I'd like to see be different. I don't know if finnex intentionally tuned these so that they would work best in pairs, but the way it is set up; it looks to me like the times you want dim will still be dim enough, and the times you want brighter will be close to what you'd like to see at that time. The midnight moonlight setting might be the one place where it is just to bright with 2 lights, but when one transitions into the dim blue it should take the edge off the other, and then when both hit dim blue that should still be sufficiently dim for most people (I think).


Finnex 24/7 LED w/ automated Dawn/dusk and FX settings (First impressions) - Dendroboard


----------



## Tacoshooter

jeffkrol said:


> not going to really comment on the 2 in sych.. but if you decide on "burst" I'd just go w/ a cheaper light ..like a stingray or Beamswork..
> 
> Unless you want to target a color.. say blue burst at noon there is no real need for a second 24/7.
> 
> Another opinion..
> 
> Finnex 24/7 LED w/ automated Dawn/dusk and FX settings (First impressions) - Dendroboard


Geez, why didn't I think of that? An hour offset would be perfect and would smooth out the peak. Duh.

That's what I'll try. Figured there had to be a better way than just doing a burst -- which is what I latched on to first since it's what I'm used to. 

Thanks!


----------



## Ziggy953

Kramflowz said:


> I just bought a 60F and wanted to do the same thing. I currently have a 18" planted+ suspended above it, might swap it with a 24" 24/7 though. I believe you've seen my journal so you might be aware already :wink2:
> 
> Here's a link to the forum I used as a guide for my suspension system, it was very helpful!
> 
> How To: Build an ADA inspired lighting stand - Carolina Fish Talk
> 
> Hope this helps Ziggy!


I did see that in your thread. Thank you for the input I do appreciate it!


----------



## Tacoshooter

Just a quick note, I'm up and running with dual 24/7 over a 60P. Running with pressurized CO2 ... my old controller broke so I'm just winging it until the new one gets here -- but I'm at around a kH of 2.5 with a pH of 6.3. In other words, should be pretty well set up for high light as I'm used to.

I ended up going with a staggered light cycle where the first light is running at the clock time in the 24/7 cycle and the second light is 45 minutes behind. Figured I'd try it like this for a bit to extend the higher PAR period since it seems rather short.

Coming from the metal halide and T5HO world, I really am enjoying the color variations, intensity variations and most of all the lack of a ridiculous amount of heat and energy use. It remains to be seen if I get good growth; I intend to stick with this cycle at least long enough to see where things are heading. If it doesn't look good after a few weeks I'll probably chalk it up to experience and just go with a typical 7-8 hour timer cycle on max.


----------



## robinc

*24/7 + marineland?*

When I bought my 75g it came with a stand and a marineland LED strip light. I bought a 24/7 this afternoon and the tank isn't even running yet so this is all a guess at this point. I'm trying to give myself as many options as I can so I can change things easier later without costing me a ton more money. Down the road I may want to give CO2 a try. With that in mind, if I find that the 24/7 doesn't quite meet my needs do you think the marineland would be a decent way to supplement the 24/7?


----------



## psyflyjohn

I have a 65 gal. with a 48" 24/7. I use CO2 and a supplemental 30" regular Planted +. Being new to CO2, I'm in the process of balancing the 24/7, supplemental lighting and CO2 times. It's a rather long process that takes patience, but it should yield positive results. I like having the supplemental Planted + because the 24/7 doesn't seem to quite provide enough light, but I do like keeping the 24/7 lighting effect. Having CO2 and supplemental lighting gives me lots of room to make adjustments.


----------



## aja31

Anyone running 2 or more of these on a deeper high light tank? Toying with the idea of 2 of these offset from each other an hour or so on my 120g tank. Just not sure if it will be enough light or not.


----------



## Fresh fish

*My 24/7*

This is my tank, 30 inch Planted+24/7 running in 24/7 mode since day 1. the tank is 3 months old, had diatom problem that is gone now, 
29 gal
Dirt capped with black sand
I'm doing PPS but only twice a week for now + excel, going to try diy co2 when a few parts arrive.
I see no algae at all other than the diatoms I had, crossing fingers! my bristle nose friend took care of that! its still in the growing in stage, but has come a long way! 
Plants are 
sunset hygro
hygro siameises
s repens
crypts
lotus
bacopa carolina
ludwiga Rubin
star grass
couple pieces of water lettuce
and one tiny lobelia carolina, started with 1 leaf, now has 7 
Enjoy!


----------



## Tacoshooter

Wanted to put in a quick update since there was some chatter on running two following my initial question. 

I was/am running two Planted 24/7 on an ADA 60P with pressurized CO2 and a CO2 controller, dosing EI. Getting close to a couple of months now where I staggered the two by one hour. My growth in that period has been OK but not spectacular and frankly my algae has been more than what I've become accustomed to dealing with at this point in the tank's lifecycle. I've particularly been plagued by a type of incredibly fine hair algae that has infested some of the ground cover, substrate and hanging off the plants. Have never had that before, although that could be function of what I imported with the startup plants. I also have had more green spot than in the past.

I hesitate to pin this all on the 24/7 as it's most likely my failure to adapt old habits. Still, I've run a 75 gallon with two 175 watt metal halides over it, so I'm no stranger to high light. In that case the growth was absolutely nuts, yet I had much fewer algae issues. 

As of today I turned off one of the lights to see if I can get this fine hair algae problem under control; it grows quite explosively in a day, so hopefully I can make some progress and work toward turning the second light back on. I think I will be tempted however to use it to lengthen the peak PAR period in the middle of the day rather than as-designed.


----------



## umarnasir335

Tacoshooter said:


> Wanted to put in a quick update since there was some chatter on running two following my initial question.
> 
> I was/am running two Planted 24/7 on an ADA 60P with pressurized CO2 and a CO2 controller, dosing EI. Getting close to a couple of months now where I staggered the two by one hour. My growth in that period has been OK but not spectacular and frankly my algae has been more than what I've become accustomed to dealing with at this point in the tank's lifecycle. I've particularly been plagued by a type of incredibly fine hair algae that has infested some of the ground cover, substrate and hanging off the plants. Have never had that before, although that could be function of what I imported with the startup plants. I also have had more green spot than in the past.
> 
> I hesitate to pin this all on the 24/7 as it's most likely my failure to adapt old habits. Still, I've run a 75 gallon with two 175 watt metal halides over it, so I'm no stranger to high light. In that case the growth was absolutely nuts, yet I had much fewer algae issues.
> 
> As of today I turned off one of the lights to see if I can get this fine hair algae problem under control; it grows quite explosively in a day, so hopefully I can make some progress and work toward turning the second light back on. I think I will be tempted however to use it to lengthen the peak PAR period in the middle of the day rather than as-designed.


Dose 2-3x the recommended concentration of excel with 50%+ water change every 4-5 days. I had the same problem with fine thread algae but "flushing" the system seems to be the best option for treatment IMO.


----------



## Dropline

umarnasir335 said:


> Dose 2-3x the recommended concentration of excel with 50%+ water change every 4-5 days. I had the same problem with fine thread algae but "flushing" the system seems to be the best option for treatment IMO.


I also have thread algae starting. Do you keep dosing that forever or just to get rid of it? I have and do dose glut just not much in that tank since co2 was added.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## umarnasir335

Dropline said:


> I also have thread algae starting. Do you keep dosing that forever or just to get rid of it? I have and do dose glut just not much in that tank since co2 was added.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


I always have 2+ bpm CO2 flowing in my 20L, so glut or metricide is always added with it. Keep dosing until you can feel the algae seem wispy and almost fall apart (took about a month to get rid of it for me). Also, count on doing a lot of manual removal yourself - your hands are one of your best treatments against it.


----------



## Padres1234

Just got my 20" for my 10g  Hopefully it isn't too much light! I love the colors!!!


----------



## Tacoshooter

Hate to declare victory too quickly, but going down to one light for just a couple of days appears to have really brought things back into control (along with manual removal and Excel).

I'm not seeing any obvious issues due to the low light yet other than the glosso has started growing upward and it seems like I've lost some of the lower leaves on the bacopa. 

I'll probably actually just remove the glosso weekend since I'm not a huge fan anyway.

I'm going to give it another week or so and see what happens. I do have a Smartthings home automation system, so I am thinking about taking a new approach with the second light. Instead of a mid-day burst daily, what I may do is go with an every second or third day burst at mid-day to simulate a sunny day. It seems like this would be more in tune with what would happen naturally. If I go that route I'll post an update.


----------



## DubDub

Hello everyone,
This is my first post and look forward to being part of the community. I currently have a 35 gallon hex with the basics. It has served to be my starter tank for the past 2 years. I've gone through the typical beginners problems and come out on the other end with a healthy system with a bunch of successful live plants. I'll spare y'all the detailed intro and get to the point here. 

I'm upgrading! I purchased a 55 gallon tank at the dollar a gallon sale at pet supplies plus. Proceeded to a thrift store and bought a really nice two piece cabinet for a steal which I will refinish into a nice stand for the tank. Went with a penguin 350 filter, glass lid, 5 bags of Eco complete annnnd the finnex planted plus 24/7. 

Here's my kicker. I want to avoid a co2 system for now. I currently tend to a few plants in my smaller tank and don't wanna get too crazy to start the tank up. With this light am I going to need a co2 system? I was planning on adding maybe a second light and a co2 system later when I'm more comfortable and have the extra cash. Also with the co2, what do you guys recommend? I don't want the diy ugly bottles chillin around and don't want the long run cost of the canisters. I would prefer a refillable tank like what's used for cheap paintball markers. 

Thanks for your input,
DubDub


----------



## agro

DubDub said:


> Here's my kicker. I want to avoid a co2 system for now. I currently tend to a few plants in my smaller tank and don't wanna get too crazy to start the tank up. With this light am I going to need a co2 system? I was planning on adding maybe a second light and a co2 system later when I'm more comfortable and have the extra cash. Also with the co2, what do you guys recommend? I don't want the diy ugly bottles chillin around and don't want the long run cost of the canisters. I would prefer a refillable tank like what's used for cheap paintball markers.
> 
> Thanks for your input,
> DubDub


Wouldn't need co2 now, depending on your type of plants, but you can also lower it if needed, which you most likely won't need to.

For co2 check out some people selling regulators/custom made ones here. You can simply buy a good store one like GLA for $2-300 but I prefer hobbyiest. The refillable tank you can get nearly anywhere, usually 5lb co2 tanks used for welding, again just research it a bit. Depending on your requirements you'd have to refill like 1-2 times a month with a decent set up. Less if you get a bigger tank.


----------



## DubDub

Thanks a bunch. Now when I do get a second light with the co2 that should definitely put me in the high light range in assuming?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emoji

Kind of wish the lights off period was a bit longer


----------



## NatureGirl

I just ordered the 48" planted+ 24\7 this morning after I woke up to find that my old 2 light t8 48" fixture dead. I did do some research on these a few months ago when I first got the tank, but decided to wait on buying a new light for awhile. My plants were doing fine with the lights that I had. I also have a t5 48" single bulb as supplemental lighting.
My tank is a 75 gallon, dimensions are pretty close to 48"long, 18" wide, & 21" high I believe. Hopefully my plants won't have a total meltdown with just the t5 light while waiting the arrival of the planted+. I have been dosing flourish comp. and trace,but I think I'll hold off on that too.
My biggest question is, do you think I will need the t5 at all with the planted+? Or should I remove it altogether once it arrives?
Thanks in advance for any input, 
Amy


----------



## jeffkrol

NatureGirl said:


> I just ordered the 48" planted+ 24\7 this morning after I woke up to find that my old 2 light t8 48" fixture dead. I did do some research on these a few months ago when I first got the tank, but decided to wait on buying a new light for awhile. My plants were doing fine with the lights that I had. I also have a t5 48" single bulb as supplemental lighting.
> My tank is a 75 gallon, dimensions are pretty close to 48"long, 18" wide, & 21" high I believe. Hopefully my plants won't have a total meltdown with just the t5 light while waiting the arrival of the planted+. I have been dosing flourish comp. and trace,but I think I'll hold off on that too.
> My biggest question is, do you think I will need the t5 at all with the planted+? Or should I remove it altogether once it arrives?
> Thanks in advance for any input,
> Amy


24/7 PAR at 20" is 45.. but in 24/7 mode this is not full for any length of time:
your 2 t8's were probably roughly 45-60PAR.
So the 24/7 is roughly the same, at full, as your t8 setup..
Keeping the t5 will guarantee this and add some... say 75PAR total during the full on period of the 24/7//t5 combo.


















watt/watt lumen output of a t5 and 8 is roughly equivalent.. In other words t5W=t8 watts in regard to output efficiency.. 
Ignoreing the reflectors (which is not usually wise) efficiency.. but I have no clue here, nor if you are referring to t5 or t5ho ect..
anyways they are still equiv. w of t8=w of t5 =w of t5ho..


----------



## NatureGirl

I'm shocked that the planted+ is the same par output as the two t8's . I thought that I was upgrading. The t5 that I have is a t5 HO 6500k and has a very good reflector. I work for a hydroponics store and bought it there. It is specifically designed for plants.
Also, the t8's are only 32 watts whereas the t5's are 54 watts. I know watts and par are leap years apart but still assumed that the t5 was a little better.
I'm a little nervous to run the planted+ along with the t5, as I do not want an algae farm. I am only shooting for the high end of low to the low end of medium light really. I have no intentions of running co2 on this tank now or in the future.
I guess I will just have to try it with and without and see how it goes. I will keep you updated here.


----------



## NatureGirl

Here is a shot of the tank from last weekend. Please note that it has only been planted for about 6 weeks. I think the growth has been pretty good in that time.


----------



## Diecypt

Ok... I am planning to buy one but why is there a huge $15 difference between the one located on amazon and the one located on drfostersmith?
Are there actually any differences between the two..?
Finnex Planted+ 24/7 Aquarium LED Light Fixture: Aquarium Lighting


----------



## ulyssis

*Dimensions of the 24" Planted+ 24/7*

Hi Everyone,

New here. I'm building a custom acrylic vivarium and plan to use 2 x 24" Planted+ lights to light the tank. Tank dimensions are 30"x30"x30". Essentially a cube.

I'm at the stage where I am designing the top cover and require some dimensions on the light fixture that are not provided on their site. I searched and searched with no luck (not even the PDF manual has this info), so I thought I'd ask for some help from current owners.

I mocked up a diagram of what dimensions I am looking for. I've filled in what I know so far, which is basically what was supplied on Finnex's site. The other variables I labeled with letters.

A: Max rim thickness
B: Mounting feet width
C1-C2: Minimum and maximum spread of the mounting feet
D: Overall height of unit from top of LED housing to bottom of mounting feet.

Thanks, in advance, to anyone taking the time to measure their units.


----------



## NatureGirl

Diecypt said:


> Ok... I am planning to buy one but why is there a huge $15 difference between the one located on amazon and the one located on drfostersmith?
> Are there actually any differences between the two..?
> Finnex Planted+ 24/7 Aquarium LED Light Fixture: Aquarium Lighting
> Amazon.com : Finnex Planted+ 24/7 Fully Automated Aquarium LED, Controller, 20 Inch : Pet Supplies


I'ts the same exact light model kl-20a 
I'd go with the cheaper price.


----------



## Noahma

Alright, Figured I would ask if anyone has any experience with two of these over a 75g yet. I am working at setting up a 75g and was initially going to get a 48" Buildmyled MC fixture to go with my solunar and 36" fixture , but seeing as they are no longer in the aquarium game I need to figure something else out. 

I have been doing some looking for the past few hours and This is pretty much like what I have setup with the buildmyled fixture over my 40b at the moment. I have a nice sun rise / sunset setup and I am looking for the similar functionality. Although you have more control over your max intensity ect. with the buildmyled fixture. 


I am really hoping to reach at least low high light or be able to grow some of the more demanding plants for example ludwigia 'cuba' and Pogostemon stellatus. The coloring does not have to be an intense red, I am more than happy with the russet and light red colors out of the plants. I rarely do carpet plants, and when I do they are usually medium light varieties. 

I do wish to run the fixtures in the 24/7 mode. 

Anyone have luck doing so? or should I look elsewhere at lighting? I can get two fixtures for a little less than the one 48" buildmyled fixture which Is where my budget is at.


----------



## Booter

Hi, I am also new here and fairly new to the hobby as well. I am using the planted+ on 24/7 mode. It stopped working a few months after I got it and just recently got it back running on my tank. Anyway I really like it and algae seems to be at its normal level. I'm not so sure how its specs compare to other lights but at the very least it adds a whole other dimensions to your lightscape which I love aesthetically. 

My tank is a bit odd I'm sure. I kinda have been creeping into the hobby I'm sure like many do and have been trying different things. I started with goldfish, gravel, and a pair of swords and had a rough go, but now I'm doing pretty well. I never wanted to ditch my goldfish and now I have 6, a pleco, 2 nerite snails, and a eclectic collection of plants. I know it's probably overstocked and "goldfish aren't compatible with anything" but actually it's looking pretty good. The goldfish are small and when there's a bunch they don't grow as big so I'm happy. They stir up the gravel a bit but don't really disturb my plants. Going to be picking up some amano shrimp and see if it works lol (fingers crossed that it's not an expensive meal for the goldies)

40 gal (18" tall roughly)
Tech: Co2, uv sterilizer and sponge filter I run at night, 2 hob filters, powerhead
All gravel substrate, I dose with ferts, excel, and root tabbed the heck out of it.

Happy to be part of the club and forum 

Cheers,


----------



## Lakehouse

Anyone running the 24/7 over a mr aqua 12 gallon long? Thoughts? Too much light? Would it be a better fit for the mr aqua 22 long?


----------



## DennisSingh

NatureGirl said:


> Here is a shot of the tank from last weekend. Please note that it has only been planted for about 6 weeks. I think the growth has been pretty good in that time.


Do not add the t5 with the planted, it will be enough or way more than enough. 

Your tank is looking good but is way understocked to handle intensity.


----------



## HBdirtbag

am i crazy in reading the light intensity can't be adjusted over peak?


----------



## mrvn

I have one 24" for sale, Anyone interested?


----------



## mattinmd

Um, that's a crazy statement. By definition of the word peak, you shouldn't be able to go higher. 

Perhaps you meant something else, like that the peak level of 24/7 mode can't be lowered? That much is true. 24/7 mode is what it is, and isn't adjustable other than changing the time of day. 

The fixture can be self timed or adjustable, but you get one or the other, not both.


----------



## HBdirtbag

mattinmd said:


> Um, that's a crazy statement. By definition of the word peak, you shouldn't be able to go higher.
> 
> Perhaps you meant something else, like that the peak level of 24/7 mode can't be lowered? That much is true. 24/7 mode is what it is, and isn't adjustable other than changing the time of day.
> 
> The fixture can be self timed or adjustable, but you get one or the other, not both.



Sorry, I meant that at peak time it's 100% intensity (full brightness) no matter what. 

I'm looking at this light, but the tank i'm going to be running it in for now I'll probably only want it at 70-80% max, but will still want it ramping up and down.


That make sense?


----------



## mattinmd

HBdirtbag said:


> Sorry, I meant that at peak time it's 100% intensity (full brightness) no matter what.
> 
> I'm looking at this light, but the tank i'm going to be running it in for now I'll probably only want it at 70-80% max, but will still want it ramping up and down.
> 
> 
> That make sense?




That makes sense, and is equivalent to my "did you really mean".

You cannot adjust the peak intensity of 24/7 mode. Period.

The *only* thing you can change about 24/7 mode is the current time of day. Nothing else. The schedule is completely fixed function and cannot be altered in terms of duration or intensity. 

While this isn't exactly optimal, it is the best they could do "for free". 

The light really only has the same kind of processor capabilities as a sat+. It is adjustable, and has some preprogrammed modes (storm, etc). 24/7 is just a preset mode that happens to be 24 hours long. Nothing more.

This is also why it is so inexpensive for what it does. A fully adjustable version would require a bit more hardware, and cost more.


----------



## jeffkrol

HBdirtbag said:


> Sorry, I meant that at peak time it's 100% intensity (full brightness) no matter what.
> 
> I'm looking at this light, but the tank i'm going to be running it in for now I'll probably only want it at 70-80% max, but will still want it ramping up and down.
> 
> 
> That make sense?


Sat plus PRO is one of the few to meet your criteria..


----------



## HBdirtbag

jeffkrol said:


> Sat plus PRO is one of the few to meet your criteria..




Yea I run 2-48" plus pros on my big tank. Wanted to go "cheaper" on this one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffkrol

Hard to tell. Some report output differences so possibly different diodes..
I'm pretty sure the "motherboard" and remote are from the same OEM manufacturer..

Coming out of China, who knows..


----------



## Lowe

jeffkrol said:


> Hard to tell. Some report output differences so possibly different diodes..
> I'm pretty sure the "motherboard" and remote are from the same OEM manufacturer..
> 
> Coming out of China, who knows..



I'm quite sure none of the parts they used are identical to the parts in our fixture's - surely reflected in price points and build quality if you were to physically able compare the two. Sadly, they copied us even down to the wording in the instruction manual. Our team that developed the light with our manufacturer from start to finish were both weirdly flattered and upset. All fair game I suppose with stuff coming out of China.


----------



## jeffkrol

Yea, took a closer look.. Just a copy w/ few "identical" parts..well except for the remote Shell maybe...

As I stated earlier, probably cheaper diodes and weaker output..Sorry only things I can say for sure-ish..


----------



## Lowe

jeffkrol said:


> Yea, took a closer look.. Just a copy w/ few "identical" parts..well except for the remote Shell maybe...
> 
> As I stated earlier, probably cheaper diodes and weaker output..Sorry only things I can say for sure-ish..


No need to apologize, and definitely not a jab at your assumptions at all. On the hardware/component side you're 10x more knowledgeable than myself bringing great value to this community and forum on daily basis. I'm not worthy! Keep it up roud: 

For the fun of it, I compared the PAR on a 13" high rack their 48" light in comparison to our 36" (our 48" are OOS). Hopefully to put to rest some of their conniving attempts to make fake post/reviews claiming their light is almost as bright as the 24/7. Also, their attempt at duplicating our instructions.


----------



## Aparker2005

I'm ready for the new 24/7s 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## appleton71

I'm going to be switching out my 125 gallon (72 x 18 x 24) tank from saltwater to a freshwater planted setup in the next couple months and I really like what I've been reading about the Planted 24/7. Would I be better off with two 36" fixtures or three 24" fixtures? It comes out to the same quantity of LEDs but with the 36" fixtures, a little over 5" of light is blocked by the two cross braces on my tank.


----------



## gmannel

I have exactly the same quandry - same tank - currently has a 72" BuildMyLED and I added CO2 and had planned on another of the same fixture but they no longer do aquarium lighting, so I was looking at adding these, or another Finnex, or a Beamswork 72. How would 2 24s solve the cross brace issue? You say braces (plural), mine has a single very thick glass brace across the midpoint, probably 12" I would guess. It definitely reduces light at that portion.


----------



## JohnsTank

Diecypt said:


> Ok... I am planning to buy one but why is there a huge $15 difference between the one located on amazon and the one located on drfostersmith?
> Are there actually any differences between the two..?
> Finnex Planted+ 24/7 Aquarium LED Light Fixture: Aquarium Lighting
> Amazon.com : Finnex Planted+ 24/7 Fully Automated Aquarium LED, Controller, 20 Inch : Pet Supplies


I absolutely bought mine at Dr FS and as a side note, I bought some other items as well and found them to be cheaper than Amazon on most everything. Even Flourish. Not a dig on Amazon as I buy a ton from them but clearly Dr. FS is tired of taking a hit from Amazon so perhaps what they don't make in margin, they will make up in volume. Kudos.


----------



## helecho

Hello~

Looking for some input on whether or not to buy a second 36" planted+ 24/7. I have a 40G breeder, med planted, hoping to get it to heavily planted. It ended up with a glass canopy due to some platinum hatchetfish. This forces me to place the light either too far forward or too far back. I'm doing EI dosing and still battling some algae although the problem is getting better as my plants grow and more are added. Should I get another 36" planted+ 24/7? Also, the 36" seems to be slightly too long for my tank. Would the 30" be able to stretch far enough to sit there safely?

Finally, with the new version of the 24/7 coming out soon (I think I saw that on an aquarium coop video recently?), would it be better to wait to purchase another light?

Thanks!


----------



## JohnsTank

*Using a timer on the 24/7*

I did make the mistake of trying to use both this light and a Ray2 together and got algae in short order. I have since removed the Ray2 but because of how long the 24/7 stays on, I worry that the algae will continue.

If a timer is used, does the light remember the original time I set for it? Has anyone used window screen on this light? I absolutely hate the idea but I also want the algae gone.


----------



## jeffkrol

JohnsTank said:


> I did make the mistake of trying to use both this light and a Ray2 together and got algae in short order. I have since removed the Ray2 but because of how long the 24/7 stays on, I worry that the algae will continue.
> 
> If a timer is used, does the light remember the original time I set for it? Has anyone used window screen on this light? I absolutely hate the idea but I also want the algae gone.


24/7 is on "full" only for a short period of time...
Removing the Ray II probably cut your light by way more than half..










Chart is in % of PAR vs time..


----------



## Kirbybtf

Hey all, two questions.
1. I have a 5ft tank, do they have a 60" version of the light? Or just the 48" extendable version.
2. Will one light over my tank be sufficient? Tank is 60Wx18Wx24H, and I'm aiming for medium light. 

Thanks!


----------



## mattinmd

JohnsTank said:


> If a timer is used, does the light remember the original time I set for it?


Others have addressed the intensity (good to see people still using my graph), but to answer the timer question: If you remove power from a 24/7, at power-on it will go back to whatever mode it was in. If that mode was 24/7 mode, it always resets to the same time, which I believe to be 6am based on some power-failure oriented experiences (ie: power blinks mid-day, and I come back home at 6pm to blinking clocks and a tank that is on noon-time brightness), and some brief experiments.

In order for the 24/7 to keep "time" while unplugged, it would need a battery. I also use "time" in quotes, because the 24/7 never really knows what time it is, it just knows where it is in a pre-programmed effects loop. That effect loop just happens to take 24 hours to complete.


----------



## muanis

Any comments from people running 2 planted+ 24/7 at the same time?

I have a 29g with pressurized co2, dosing EI and some of my plants seems to not get enough light on the bottom leaves.


----------



## Aparker2005

24/7 SE models should be out this month! 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackheart

Anybody on here run a single 24/7 over a 40B? Any good results with it? I'm trying to determine if I would be able to get by with just one fixture or not.


----------



## Gnick

muanis said:


> Any comments from people running 2 planted+ 24/7 at the same time?
> 
> I have a 29g with pressurized co2, dosing EI and some of my plants seems to not get enough light on the bottom leaves.


Are you running in max on timer or on 24/7 mode?


----------



## Aparker2005

Just ordered the new 24/7 SE lights on Amazon! 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Altheora

I've had my 24/7 for about a month and a half, now. It's a 20" on a 10g. The plants are doing well, but I'm definitely getting a boom of green algae. I really don't want to adjust the settings since I love the look of the 24/7 mode so much, so I've invested in a couple more otos. We'll see how it goes!


----------



## Brahma04

*24/7 mode so far so good!*

Just leaving some info here. I've got a Finnex 36" 24/7 on a 36x12x12 (22g long Mr Aqua). Substrate is about 1-3 inches depending. Tank has been up for 22 days and 24/7 mode is laying Dwarf Baby Tears's down in the substrate and causing them to pearl. So far the 24/7 has been growing (ON 24/7 MODE):
Rotala wallichii
Rotala 'bonsai'
Hemianthus Cuba
Reineckii mini
Staurogyne Repens
Dwarf hair grass

Eheim 2213
Co2 w/ solenoid 
First pic is 12.21.16 Second pic is 1.4.17


----------



## naich

Anyone running 2 on a 75 gallon? Without CO2.


----------



## C-HOX

Hi guys, I've got a 20 gallon long so the depth isn't very deep (12 3/4). Would this light on a lower setting work, or even then would it kill everything? I'm just looking to do lower level lights, but am used to the ramp up on a marine tank and don't ever want to go back to a light that "snaps" on.

I'll be dosing some supplements and may add a CO2 system.


----------



## r-raid

Here is my experience on the Planted 24/7+. Take it or leave it, up to you.

I have two. 

~One is a 20" 24/7 on a 10 gal tank. The tank is fully planted. This is low tech, no cO2, no ferts. This is the only light on the tank. I have had this tank for years. My plant growth was stupid slow so I put a 24/7 light on it and the plant growth has sped up tremendously. I bought the light on this website and since installing it I have not seen much algae although I do expect some at some point in time in the future and will adjust accordingly when I see it. This light seems like an older model, the intensity seems to last longer on this light then my other 24/7. Both are set to the same time, however, they show different outputs of intensity. 

~My second 24/7 is on a 40 gal breeder. Tank is also fully planted. I have very demanding plants in this tank and run pressurized cO2 pretty aggressively. The 24/7 was not keeping up with the demand of light from the plants. I bought a finnex planted plus to be placed alongside my 24/7. I keep my 24/7 on at all times, while my Finnex planted+ turns off and on when cO2 is being introduced. I am very happy with the plant growth and the setup. The plants grow way to fast for algae. I do however have some algae on rocks closer to the top of the tank. I like the effect the algae has on the tops of the rocks so it does not bug me that much. 

If you really want the effect of the 24/7 + light and want it to run at all times, you will 9/10 times have to adjust your process slightly. With small changes at a time, you should be able to introduce this light to any aquarium, but don't expect to be able to just throw this thing on and walk away. 

Thats my 2 cents!


----------



## muanis

Gnick said:


> Are you running in max on timer or on 24/7 mode?


I'm running for 8hs a day on max 4hs + 4:30hs.

I have Co2 on with 3bs for about 10hs, the Co2 indicator is always yellow.

I got a lot of BBS and other types of algae leaving it on 24/7


----------



## R_Barber001

mattinmd said:


> I couldn't really find a post implying that 60 was closer, but I did find one suggesting it could be 50 or 60.
> The Planted Tank Forum - View Single Post - Lighting an Aquarium with PAR instead of Watts
> 
> 
> I'll be honest, I agree, and I don't take it personal. People are highly prone to deluding themselves and not reading the actual description of a product for what it means.
> 
> - Some folks seem to think you can adjust the schedule of 24/7 mode, you can't.
> 
> - Some folks seem to think you can adjust the brightness of 24/7 mode, you can't.
> 
> - Some folks seem to think it has more output than 2 Ray2's and will be very high light in 24" deep tank... It doesn't have as much output as even one Ray2, even on MAX. It is *slightly* higher output than a Planted+, but we're talking about *slightly*.
> 
> - Some folks seem to think that 24/7 mode is perfect for their shallow low-tech tank (ie: 20-long)... I can't really say it isn't, but I suspect that will make an algae farm.
> 
> -Some folks seem to think that 24/7 mode is a sure-fire algae farm no matter how deep your tank is because the lights are on all day... I haven't seen that happen in a 20" deep tank after 2 weeks.
> 
> People deluding themselves are prone to being disappointed.



I was searching for this info, just to clarify. So you're saying one CANNOT customize light settings and then use them on the 24/7 mode to simulate what one would consider their own dayligh/night cycle. e.g. seasonal light durations /intensities?

EDIT: read page 13


----------



## caprig

r-raid said:


> Here is my experience on the Planted 24/7+. Take it or leave it, up to you.
> 
> I have two.
> 
> ~One is a 20" 24/7 on a 10 gal tank. The tank is fully planted. This is low tech, no cO2, no ferts. This is the only light on the tank. I have had this tank for years. My plant growth was stupid slow so I put a 24/7 light on it and the plant growth has sped up tremendously. I bought the light on this website and since installing it I have not seen much algae although I do expect some at some point in time in the future and will adjust accordingly when I see it. This light seems like an older model, the intensity seems to last longer on this light then my other 24/7. Both are set to the same time, however, they show different outputs of intensity.
> 
> ~My second 24/7 is on a 40 gal breeder. Tank is also fully planted. I have very demanding plants in this tank and run pressurized cO2 pretty aggressively. The 24/7 was not keeping up with the demand of light from the plants. I bought a finnex planted plus to be placed alongside my 24/7. I keep my 24/7 on at all times, while my Finnex planted+ turns off and on when cO2 is being introduced. I am very happy with the plant growth and the setup. The plants grow way to fast for algae. I do however have some algae on rocks closer to the top of the tank. I like the effect the algae has on the tops of the rocks so it does not bug me that much.
> 
> If you really want the effect of the 24/7 + light and want it to run at all times, you will 9/10 times have to adjust your process slightly. With small changes at a time, you should be able to introduce this light to any aquarium, but don't expect to be able to just throw this thing on and walk away.
> 
> Thats my 2 cents!


What size is the light you have on the 40 gal breeder? (length of light)


----------



## Carpathian

caprig said:


> What size is the light you have on the 40 gal breeder? (length of light)


I have the 36" on my 40 breeder. Does well with medium to low light plants. I don't mess with carpets or tanked co2. I do have tons of sag that is sending runners like its going out of style.


----------



## r-raid

caprig said:


> what size is the light you have on the 40 gal breeder? (length of light)


36"


----------



## Watercrayfish

I have searched in the thread without much success on this topic.


My finnex 24/7 stopped working. Last time when I turned it Off 3-4 weeks back it was working. I have a 25% hope on it, How can I debug the problem?

Remote is working, its sending signals also I have a 3rd party IR blaster which was able to control the light. So that is out of the way.

Next power adapter, multimeter shows 15W output to the LED circuit.


I was looking for a way to override/bypass the IR circuit, so before me going crazy mode on it would like to see if someone have done that or experience on how the circuit board works. I don't care about 24/7 mode, I am okay with full blast.


----------



## jeffkrol

sorry, never done it and not quite sure as to the real problem..
anyways from this photo.. it's fairly simple to rewire it ..











https://www.reddit.com/r/PlantedTank/comments/2tzxoc/i_have_some_downtime_so_heres_a_finnex_planted/











also..
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/145-finnex/1140562-planted-24-7-remote-not-working.html


----------



## kaldurak

Hello fellow 24/7 owners! Got my CC all setup and configured to my liking this week. Primary difference from the SE is that the CC allows for a customizable 24/7 mode - the main thing that people have been clamoring for.


----------

